# are these plants/trees/fruits safe for tortoises to eat?



## VictorP (Jun 23, 2011)

Well I'm new to tortoise keeping and was thinking of getting a leopard tortoise and I was wondering if basil, citronella, yucca, aloe, loquat, banana tree, persimmon tree, bamboo and mint were safe for the tortoise. I have a bunch of other plants in my backyard that I don't know what they are but will post later on the forum. and when feeding aloe and yucca is it safe even with the spikes on? We also have squirrels that come and go and when the persimmons grow there are around 100-150 persimmons on each tree (we have 2) and when ever they come they always chew on it or knock them down even when there not ripe is this safe for the tortoise to eat? I'm sorry about posting so many questions. Thank you for your help.


----------



## ascott (Jun 23, 2011)

Hi Victor....I know basil and aloe are safe. I know that if the torts were out in the wild they would work it out on the spike edges on the aloe....but since they are not out in the wild I personally would knock off the very tips just because We have Ca Desert Tortoises and this is what I am giving my reply based on....I think it would be kinda universal on these two particular items....but if you wanna make sure wait for a certain reply for a host for Leopards 

Oh yeah, don't think there is any such thing as asking too many questions...


----------



## Fernando (Jun 23, 2011)

The spike part of aloe is perfectly fine. The tortoise will usually come at it from the side and take big chunks to as to not prick it self so much. Cactus are a little different because of their longer pricks I guess you would call them so that's why people purchase without em'. 

Oops. I think basil is a little high in oxilates....I'm not sure that would be good as part of it's normal diet.


----------



## Terry Allan Hall (Jun 24, 2011)

FernandoM said:


> The spike part of aloe is perfectly fine. The tortoise will usually come at it from the side and take big chunks to as to not prick it self so much. Cactus are a little different because of their longer pricks I guess you would call them so that's why people purchase without em'.
> 
> Oops. I think basil is a little high in oxilates....I'm not sure that would be good as part of it's normal diet.





Tortoises have considerably less problems with cactus spines than their owners do...spineless cactuses don't exist out in the wild.


----------



## Fernando (Jun 24, 2011)

touchÃ©


----------

